# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Vinculando una Celda a un Cuadro de Texto

## ExcelTip

La ventaja de establecer un vínculo entre un Cuadro de Texto y una celda es la posibilidad de dar formato al texto dentro del Cuadro de Texto y cambiar el color del Cuadro de Texto.

Para vincular una celda a un cuadro de texto:
1.En al barra de herramientas Dibujo, haga clic en Cuadro de texto. 
2.Seleccione el Cuadro de texto, y presione 
3.En la barra Fórmula, cree un hipervínculo escribiendo = y luego seleccionando la celda. 

Los contenidos de la celda son mostrados en el Cuadro de texto.

----------

